# What Helmets are you guys rocking?



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

I am in desprate need of a full face helmet. Been looking around at a few, Fox, Giro, Specialized, ect...

I really like the Specialized Deviant, anyone have one? Pros, Cons? I am a bit concerned since its pretty much a XC helmet with a jaw protector in the front. Can any of you clue me in on the details of this?


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

Don't think you got the memo...ha just kidding. Here are pix of what the guys are riding with. :thumbsup: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=345516


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Giro Remedy right now. good fit (which is the most important spec of a helemt...no matter what brand)

many will suggest TLD D2. light, looks good, bling factor

as for the Deviant...start here: http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel-and-protection/helmet/specialized/deviant/PRD_365986_126crx.aspx


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

THE Industries Composite IZYK.

Love it.

And here it is:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

brillantesdv said:


> Giro Remedy right now. good fit (which is the most important spec of a helemt...no matter what brand)
> 
> many will suggest TLD D2. light, looks good, bling factor
> 
> as for the Deviant...start here: http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel-and-protection/helmet/specialized/deviant/PRD_365986_126crx.aspx


the remedy and deviants feel like toys compared to this....if you care about your head and you ride fast and do drops over 5 feet....then get a moto helmet.

I like the 700 series from azonic

www.azonicusa.com


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

+1 for giro remedy. Good price, quality, look, weight, comfort, etc


----------



## mark03 (Jan 17, 2008)

i have a deviant, and so far i am pretty pleased with it. I initially bought a medium, but hte fit was kindof wierd since theres not as much padding inside. So i got a large and its been working fine for me. I smashed my head into the ground a couple times and its held up good and protected me pretty well. 

Pros:
-Super light weight
-Pro fit system holds your head in tight
-A lot of vents
-Good range of visibility
-washable liner


Cons:
-Not as much padding inside
-expensive (carbon)
-some people ***** about the chin strap, but i have no problem loosening it up and sliding it off.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fox Rampage


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

Giro Remedy 

Not to sure about shiv's "toy" assessment. IMHO they are plenty burly.


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

not my picture but this is what I just got for next year. Same goggles too.
Very light. Vents way better then I thought possible:thumbsup:
Plus you get a sweet helmet bag...


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

It might be a tank, but, it has a bling factor out the wazoo, exceeds SNELL and DOT and I can use it on my dirt bike too. Just make sure its not hot out when you're using it...


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

661 flight. sumper comfy and breathes half way decent for a moto helmet


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

mark03 said:


> Pros:
> -Super light weight
> -Pro fit system holds your head in tight
> -A lot of vents
> ...


I agree with everything there, its not a hot helmet at all so it's not terrible wearing on hot days, but one thing I dislike about it is that the screws holding the visor on come out pretty easily. After about 2 years of using it, mine is falling apart, and I don't know how long helmets usually last but I think you could probably find something a bit more durable. I got it right when I started to DH/FR etc, so it was a great starter helmet, but I want to move on to something a bit more burly and durable since this one is starting to look and feel pretty old. If you get a really good deal on it, go for it, but if you want something a bit heavier duty, keep looking.


----------



## hecklermtbiker (Aug 4, 2008)

Fox Rampage


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Stay away from those Troy Lee helmets... If I'm not mistaken the D2 Carbon DOESN"T PASS the dh safety standard set by Snell and the CPSC.


But the Giro Remedy does.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Giro Remedy.


----------



## tylerdurden119 (Jan 11, 2008)

Remedy, but when the new POC stuff hits the market this winter im switching everything over. This stuff takes it up a notch.

http://www.vimeo.com/mtbfreeride


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

About to switch from my Pro-tec skate lid to a Bell Ballistic... hopefully it doesn't suck too much. It's $50.....


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

his dudeness said:


> Stay away from those Troy Lee helmets... If I'm not mistaken the D2 Carbon DOESN"T PASS the dh safety standard set by Snell and the CPSC.
> 
> But the Giro Remedy does.


TLD actually meet the majority of safety standards (SNELL, CPSC, ANSI) whereas Giro only meets CPSC. I just spent a bunch of time researching this, I'll post up links if interested.

I own a Remedy CF and love it, BTW.

OP: Go with the helmet that fits best.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Fox Rampage. You definitely have to go with one that fits your head though. Uncomfortable full face is just awful...


----------



## radnasty (Apr 16, 2008)

661 Evolution


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

*best advice ever*

....if you care about your head and you ride fast and do drops over 5 feet....then get a moto helmet. Quote

This is some of the best advice I have read on Mtbr in my short time here.... Coming over from moto to mtn bike ..I was blown away by the "light weight" full face "bike" specific helmets. What a joke...money should be no object ...unless your wearing tights...you should have a moto style "heavy duty" helmet !!! jmho My son has this "im only riding down the street" mentality " and throws on the gyro full face instead of his Fox, top of the line moto helmet that he uses for major rides. The head should not be taken lightly .


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

THE One Carbon...


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Just cracked a TLD 6 weeks ago and had to ditch it so I was stuck with an old Pryme helmet. It's not terrible, but it's pretty damn tight on the cheeks compared to other helmets I had.


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

TLD SE:

+ Fit
+ Looks
+ Washable liner
+ Lightweight for a MX helmet, a bit heavier than a remedy tho
+ Ventilation

- Price


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

*THE carbon One Zebra*


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Poor man's TLD: Carbon Remedy. I love it, but I will go D2 if I crash this one...


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Seriously, consider the carbon THEs if you crash the Remedy. Not quite as expensive and just as good as the D2s. Workmanship on the THEs are on par with the D2s and they're almost as low profile(fits nice and close and the shell sizes are no where as big as the Remedys) as the D2s. Most of the guys I ride with rock THEs. I would've picked one up myself if I didn't get a really good deal on my 661 Bravo.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

oneal fury


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebra Is Awesome!


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*Helmet ShootOut*

Hey fellow MTBRers -

I am actually putting together a helmet shootout here in the next couple weeks

I will be going comparing:
Weight
Size
Fit
Mobility in a Leatte brace
Visor styles and mobility
Field of vision
How easy it is to clean
Goggle fit with several popular goggle types.

There will be a bunch of pictures as well with a side by side roll over to compare different helmets.

So far the helmets in the shootout are:
TLD Carbon D2
O'Neal Series 9
Dainese D-Raptor Fiber LE
Kali Protectives Aatma 
a Mace helmet

Still working on getting Remedy/THE/POC/Specialized/ helmets into the shootout.

If you have any questions or suggestions let me know, otherwise keep an eye out for the shootout results in the next month or so.

The helmets aren't just being tested in the office. Each helmet will get a good amount of real world testing, and I am even thinking about getting someone to smack me in the head with the helmets on for a good laugh and impact test.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I would add Fox, 661, Giro and Rockgardn to the list


----------



## Sghost (Jul 15, 2008)

Vigor Vamoose II


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> If you have any questions or suggestions let me know, otherwise keep an eye out for the shootout results in the next month or so.


How about showing the helmets with the paddings removed(for those that allow it) and commenting about how they're held in place? For example - The Spec Deviant had removable pads, but they were held in place with velcro and the velcro "dots" attached to the helmet were held in place with stick-on pieces that tend to come off after a while. The 661 bravo on the other hand, had paddings held in place with snap on buttons and was more up to task when it came to constant removal of the pads for washing.

Maybe fit of the helmet as well? How close does the chin bar come to the face, how big of a shell the helmet has(Remedys are huge compared to THEs and D2s, etc)... Those kind of things.

I believe these little details could separate your helmet reviews from the rest of the herd. Most reviews I've read talk about how the pads are removable and they end there with not much detail, or thought put into the durability of the helmet holding up to constant removal of said "removable pads".


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*great suggestions*



juanbeegas said:


> How about showing the helmets with the paddings removed(for those that allow it) and commenting about how they're held in place? For example - The Spec Deviant had removable pads, but they were held in place with velcro and the velcro "dots" attached to the helmet were held in place with stick-on pieces that tend to come off after a while. The 661 bravo on the other hand, had paddings held in place with snap on buttons and was more up to task when it came to constant removal of the pads for washing.
> 
> Maybe fit of the helmet as well? How close does the chin bar come to the face, how big of a shell the helmet has(Remedys are huge compared to THEs and D2s, etc)... Those kind of things.
> 
> I believe these little details could separate your helmet reviews from the rest of the herd. Most reviews I've read talk about how the pads are removable and they end there with not much detail, or thought put into the durability of the helmet holding up to constant removal of said "removable pads".


Thanks juanbeegas,

Yes, actually I plan to cover the specific things as well, but thanks for the reminder.

I use a Dainese personally and have had similar issues with how the pads are held in place. I will make sure to take pictures and write up what I find on that.

How close the chin bar is I'll cover too. Had not thought about that, but it is easy enough to cover as well.

Thanks for the input.

-adam


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Me Fox V3 I really like the feel of how secure it is. (Moto Helmet) 
I got it after i knocked myself out and got a concussion in my remedy


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm using a bell bellistic that I got off bike nashbar (of all places) for 35 bucks back in february. Once it broke in it was fairly comfortable but I've been told that it doesn't cover enough of the back of my head.

I'm looking to switch to a 661 evolution or a rockgardn blacklite for next season. The blacklite is DOT approved but the Evo is better looking. We'll see which one I can get a better deal on after the season ends.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

The helmet that fits your head best period!! Dumping coin on a helmet only to have it not fit the way you want is no good.

I've tried on pretty much every helmet in all the bike shops around me. Then tried a friends TLD d2 and was like whoaaaaa!! To steel his quote "its like sticking you head in a Va&ina" 

So go stick you head in as many helmets as possible and then make your choice. 

Oh and wear it!! My roommate and i were doing a beer run on Thur. He was pulling our dog and he shouldered a bush on the side walk. The dog still sprinting spun him around and he landed on his back and slamed the back of his head on the side walk. He took off his shirt and wrapped it around his head. When he applied pressue I saw blood ALOT of Blood squirt out threw the shirt. He split it to the skull and ended up with 7 stiches. Pretty awesome!!!

Night steeze pic with TLD d2 Carbon.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> Hey fellow MTBRers -
> 
> I am actually putting together a helmet shootout here in the next couple weeks
> 
> ...


Adam, I just picked up a 661 Flight (the DOT-approved one) and I swear it's the most form-fitting helmet I've ever tried on. Granted, it's a wee-bit heavier then my old Remedy and Troy Lee, and doesn't vent as well... small concerns (to me at least) when you consider how well it fits and protects my head.

Might want to toss that into the mix as well.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

Rb said:


> Adam, I just picked up a 661 Flight (the DOT-approved one) and I swear it's the most form-fitting helmet I've ever tried on. Granted, it's a wee-bit heavier then my old Remedy and Troy Lee, and doesn't vent as well... small concerns (to me at least) when you consider how well it fits and protects my head.
> 
> Might want to toss that into the mix as well.


661 is sending up an Evolution Carbon at the moment.

I plan for this shootout to not just die after the 1st series of helmets. See what happens.


----------



## Zell (Jul 29, 2007)

Red SixSixOne Pro Bravo. I really like it. It looks pretty cool and is bombproof. It's also uber comfortable and has actually a pretty big opening so it ventilates really well. It's really light and it doesn't weigh your head down at all. Go for it (if they still make it); can't beat the price.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

atomicAdam said:


> 661 is sending up an Evolution Carbon at the moment.
> 
> I plan for this shootout to not just die after the 1st series of helmets. See what happens.


Sweet. I'm in the market for a new low profile helmet that's well built. I've already settled for a carbon THE, mainly because I am not about to part with the coin needed for a carbon TLD and the THE is just as good in my opinion. Still, it would be nice to know what else I have available to me, seeing as how I can't try them on in shops local to me and pretty much have to buy blind off the intrawebs.

To the OP: I had a Specialized Deviant which I've long since gotten rid of. It's a sweet looking helmet(black with black flames), vents really well, fairly slim profile so you don't end up looking like a matchstick and it's fairly light for a composite helmet. The bad parts are the build quality. After 2 months of riding, the padding behind the mouth piece started separating from the helmet. The velcro dots holding the paddings in place were dropping off every time I took the paddings out for a wash(I live in a hot and humid country. Not washing the pads are not an option for me). The rubber lining around the viewing area and underneath of the shell were also starting to separate from the helmet and screws holding the visor in place would constantly come loose. I lost the receipt and am not about to go through the hassle of getting the helmet warrantied. The local Specialized dealer/distributor is a douche bag and I've since stopped buying anything from him.

I'm now rocking a 661 Bravo. For a helmet that's not as well ventilated(not as many vent holes and they're smaller) as the Deviant, it's surprisingly cooling. It looks badass(same thing, black with black flames. Sense a pattern here? ). The paddings are held in place with a series of snap buttons and have held up to numerous pad removals so far(it's been about 5 months). My only gripe is that it's a fairly big helmet. I'm a real skinny dude and in pictures I've seen of myself wearing the helmet, I kinda look like a matchstick. Heheh... 

If I really had to recommend a helmet, I'd say to go for -
1. Troy Lee Designs D2(if you can afford one)
2. THE Industries
3. Scott Spectre
4. OGK if you can get them outside of Japan.

The last 3 helmets have got pretty much the same build quality as a D2 and are just as good in my opinion.


----------



## 181818 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Get the new Kali moto helmet! 2.6lbs!*

If you are cool with wearing a moto helmet, then you HAVE to check out this new brand Kali Protectives. They make a super light, like 2.6 lb, helmet called the Aatma. I've checked it out and I am definitely getting one. They also have a dh bike specific and bmx.

www.kaliprotectives.com Go ask your shop to order one!


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Spent a mint on the custom work.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why would you want to wear a helmet?


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm down with the Gyro Remedy. Great helmet.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

busted a Deviant, don't like the Remedy fit, head planted my TLD D2 carbon into some hard ground the other day and am very happy with how my head felt afters!


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Nice Helmet*



StinkyFTW said:


> It might be a tank, but, it has a bling factor out the wazoo, exceeds SNELL and DOT and I can use it on my dirt bike too. Just make sure its not hot out when you're using it...


Dont wear this one too often but this weekend in the wet and cold it is time to break it out.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Started with a TLD D2 Carbon. Great helmet, light, good ventilation. 
Decided it was time for a new helmet.
Got a 661 Flight, first moto helmet I've used. I really liked this helmet, after I got used to the extra weight. 
A few concussions/crashes later, I bought my current full face helmet: TLD SE. So far, so good. Lighter than the 661, super comfortable. DOT approved.
Funny thing...after riding with a DOT helmet, the mountain bike FF helmet's don't feel up to the task.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

my latest head donk is making me take a closer look at the SE...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Currently using a Remedy CF - but it is getting close to replacement time. Considering the TLD D2 but I want just plain (no) graphics.

Get whatever fits your noggin best though.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

waiting for a delivery of a THE One composite helmet red x-large, its on clear out sale on jensonusa!


----------



## SantaCruzT100 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll be rocking this for next season....D2 crow blue non carbon....it's the perfect match for the 09 demo 8.....bling:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i race this custom painted duke design remedy helmets


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

i have a ONEindustries trooper, and love it
if your doing any serious DH id def recomend going for a snell & DOT approved helmet you can find many helmets on the market that bairly weigh more that a bike helmet yet offer unsurpassed protection and thru much expirence it is VERY worth it. there is no better feeling when your about to get slammed that knowing your head is gonna be fine at the end of it all

what ever you decide DONT GO CHEAP! a helmet is the last thing you wnat to pinch pennies on, you only have one head and it doesnt heal like arms and legs do. 
dress for the crash not the ride


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got a Rockgardn blacklite in the mail last night (was using a bell bellistic all season). 

The fit of the blacklite is phenomenal, very comfortable and snug. However, the helmet is ENORMOUS. Are all DOT helmets this big? It's WAY bigger than the bellistic. It's not a huge deal because it's under 3 lbs and it's a higher level of protection, but I was just surprised at the size. 

It looks awesome though. Very happy with it.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

If you aren't pedaling, you should really consider a DOT helmet. This is your head we're talking about....

Personally:
Fox V3 for DH and shuttle or lift served stuff, or for big days in the woods.
The Fox is pretty spendy, but is CF and Kevlar, the whole helmet liner comes out and is super comfy, as well as the cheek pads, and they snap into place with plastic snaps embedded in the helmet itself, and very well stitched into the pads. these will not fall apart, and are replaceable.

Giro Remedy for pedaling and "smaller" days.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Currently using a Remedy CF - but it is getting close to replacement time. Considering the TLD D2 but I want just plain (no) graphics.
> 
> Get whatever fits your noggin best though.


Remedy's are little kids toys compared to the 700 series by Azonic


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

*You all should read this...*

Even though this is a motorcycle site, this is a very informative article on helmets safety ratings, mainly DOT vs. Snell.

http://www.motorcyclistonline.com/gearbox/motorcycle_helmet_review/index.html

To answer on of the above questions about why a DOT helmet might be so much bigger.

The larger the amount of EPS liner in the helmet, and relative to the EPS density, the longer your brain has to slow down. Since your brain is a mass of jello and is floating around in your skull, it moves. And when your skull slows down quickly, your brain will slam against the inside of the skull causing damage. A thicker EPS liner that allows for lower G forces on the brain the less likely you'll get internal brain damage in a crash.

That is the short answer, you want the long one, read the above article and then do some more research on the web. Helmets.org is another great site to check out on the helmet subject as well.

Btw - on the topic of the helmet shootout, I got a bunch of pictures taken today and pulled apart the helmets to see about cleaning and the EPS liner. I should have the shootout coming out next week. So far the helmets included are: TLD Carbon D2, O'Neal Series 9, Kali Protectives Aatma, '09 Mace Gurka, 661 Carbon Evolution, Dainese Raptor fiberglass version. All these helmets are pretty awesome, just in different ways. Stay tuned!


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Adam, 
This helmet comparison is a Phenomenal undertaking, and is long overdue, due undoubtedly to the amount of work it'll require. 

Awesome job for going for it!!!! It will be one of the most valuable pieces of info on the site.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

neverwalk said:


> Adam,
> This helmet comparison is a Phenomenal undertaking, and is long overdue, due undoubtedly to the amount of work it'll require.
> 
> Awesome job for going for it!!!! It will be one of the most valuable pieces of info on the site.


Thanks. My plan, like Francis with the light shootout, is to not just let these 6 be it. I'd like to put together a much larger list. But, these will be 1st. And really this is for everybody. So, when i get the shootout started and you think I might have missed something critical, please just ask for it and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Remedy's are little kids toys compared to the 700 series by Azonic


 
hi smt,
you cant to compare apples and oranges  
go with this ... and smoke the rest!!


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

Just upgraded from my old full comp, to the 09 strike.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Those Thors look ace!


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

juanbeegas said:


> Those Thors look ace!


Thanks, Yeah theyre really good goggles actually, i thought i'd go for something different from my old oakleys for my new lid.


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

Since the Specialized Deviant isn't in production anymore I'm wondering about this substitute:

https://www.kaliprotectives.com/bike/#/product/


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are nice... I'm diggin the red/white one. I just picked up a THE Carbon Legion and a 661 Strike(pics will follow once they're delivered). I want to try spraying a helmet and the 661 was on sale at CRC(£44.99). 
The Deviant is still in production... I see them listed on the Spec website.


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

Opp, woops. Nvm mind then. Deviant it is- has better safety standards.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

TLD 2009 D2 History Carbon 940gr


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

My son loves his Remedy










And my Bravo isn't bad either


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a Specialized Deviant Carbon helmet. 

I like it, no complaints. Comfy, light, awesome air flow keeps your dome cool too :]


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

MTB helmets are a joke compared to moto helmets. period. Not that much lighter or cheaper even.


----------



## alpineskiman (Jan 27, 2007)

Remedy Carbon. I use it as my ski helmet as well. I love it. Nice and light and fits great.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Excuse the crappy pic... Will get proper pics once I get into the office.
THE Carbon Legion w Oakley Crowbars(gold iridium lens)


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Fox Rampage, used and abused. Great lid!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here are my 2 helmets.

The deviant is used 80% of the time and the fox v3 the rest of the time.

Both fit awesome the deviant is light well ventilated and the fox is light and hot but fits well.

Also I don't care what anyone says about the deviant it will hold up to some major crashes with the rider walking away.


----------



## SDK^ (Nov 3, 2006)

661 Evolution Legend


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

*661 Flight II*


----------



## berzerker (Mar 7, 2007)

TLD Phobia Moto


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm riding the 661 Flight II in black. Fit is really good, it's a bit heavy compared to m old evo carbon but I fell way safer with it.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

comfy - light -


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

661 carbon


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Shamless, another reason to post my artwork*

This is the last season for this helmet then its hangin in the living room!
It's a Remedy btw.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> comfy - light -


yep, liking mine too, light and stays put.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

PepperJester said:


> I'm riding the 661 Flight II in black. Fit is really good, it's a bit heavy compared to m old evo carbon but I fell way safer with it.


Hey, would you happen to have a side to side comparison pic of the Flight VS Evolution? I'd like to see how much bigger the moto is, compared to the bike helmet.


----------



## rowdstar (Jun 7, 2009)

started with a bell balistic. now rocking a custom giro remedy. i really like the remedy. for the supermoto i wear a 'real' arai mx helmet.

(that is the artist holding the helmet, not me)


----------



## n810 (Jun 11, 2009)

Whats the deal with the rockgardn warbird series? Anyone have one?


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

juanbeegas said:


> Hey, would you happen to have a side to side comparison pic of the Flight VS Evolution? I'd like to see how much bigger the moto is, compared to the bike helmet.


The moto is a bit larger but not as bulky as I had expected. My old helmet was the '07 model I think.










I'll snag a shot of me with the new lid on this afternoon. I ride a large helmet for reference.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

rowdstar, that is a very cool Remedy, had I seen this pic I might have ordered the remedy instead of the 661 Evo , ahh well, I already paid I might as well try it.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

The Fox Rampage protects my noodle


----------



## dirtwhip (Aug 14, 2009)

Got a POC cortex flow at the beginning of the season and am quite pleased.

Vents well, spot on fit, combine with their goggles and you'll be the cat's meow!

Super light for a fiberglass shell as well.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=d8173027-0c35-40af-a8dd-93dc0a625a2c


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

my remedy fits like a glove and it took a beeting at N* but it still looks like new.


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

another vote for a remedy.

I've tried a ton of helmets, I now wear a remedy for DH & for snowmobiling, great fit, plenty of venting & takes a beating.


----------



## Blasterbates (Jun 7, 2009)

Demodude said:


> This is the last season for this helmet then its hangin in the living room!
> It's a Remedy btw.


 Nice Sharpie Art !!


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Thanks*



Blasterbates said:


> Nice Sharpie Art !!


I rocked the Sharpie at Whistler for a week. Certain lines of the helmet are now fading. 
Mainly the thinnest lines. Going to cut the helmet down the center and mount it. It's now
almost 3 years old. 
Time for my next project!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

just wanted to throw my Deviant out there...










-joel


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

n810 said:


> Whats the deal with the rockgardn warbird series? Anyone have one?


I have one (the Adolf Galland) and like it a lot. I bought it on-sale though Jenson. Cheap ($80, now $59) DOT-rated (feels much beefier than my Remedy or Drop), and is comfortable. It's definitely heavier than the previous two helmets, and I haven't ridden it in blazing hot, but it seems about the same comfort level. Only downside is it has a D-ring rather than a quick-release, which is inconvenient when riding the bike park 'cause you have to put it on after dismounting the chair every time and it's hard to do with gloves. All my DOT helmets have the D-ring, so it must be a requirement for a DOT rating, but others can correct me.

Flashy helmet, nice graphics, seems durable, me like. I gotta go get my Adolph Galland matching jersey now.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

jojotherider said:


> just wanted to throw my Deviant out there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the new Deviant 2?


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

wheres the D3's? It looks like troy lee pulled them from their website.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

no, its a 2009. I didn't want to wait for the deviant 2.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

TLD D2. Eagerly awaiting my D3...


----------



## tannerdrummer (Jul 5, 2009)

I aint gonna lie...all I wear is a bell flat black full face. Its got some tech graphics on it on flat black. Looks sick...very light weight, and most important. ITS SAVED MY NOGGIN!!!


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Was using a DOT fly. Took a really hard hit recently so I'm probably going to get a Kali.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

just got this today
661 Evolution Carbon...


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Great protection, but not DOT approved and doesn't work with my Leatt brace.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

*I got a new lid after I cracked my last*

I decided on a dot helmet this time because I am getting a little crazy


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

killjoyken said:


> Great protection, but not DOT approved and doesn't work with my Leatt brace.


Hahaha.

Giro's are so darn round.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Your helmet is giving me the stink eye.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

8664 said:


> TLD 2009 D2 History


dido


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i got my carbon fiber Giro Remedy off jensonusa.com right now for $150. they have it on sale...

f'n awesome lid...and i've worn a lot of helmets! it's so nice to be able to keep it on and still be able to breathe.... it's really light, great ventilation.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

rockin the D2 Carbon Crow
Friend hooked it upppppp


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Your helmet is giving me the stink eye.


It get's grumpy, when it's on the shelf.


----------



## dirtman36 (Jan 14, 2009)

kuksul08 said:


> +1 for giro remedy. Good price, quality, look, weight, comfort, etc


yeah remedy is good...
i think its like $120.00 or something
be careful and don't leave it lying around!
i got my 1st one stolen...


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

got a few
















kbc prox

open troy








custom kbc

























i also have a palmer d2


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

D2 Carbon Crow
D2 Composite Open Face


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i stay at tld d2 
@mc progear $165


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

what's the point of the open face? iv'e never seen that for this style of helmet before. this style meaning not an xc helmet.

-joel


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

freeride when a big lids not needed, save you more than a skate lid,


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

"I am only guilty of a love there is no name for!"










Rockgardn Blacklite
Fox main pro


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Anyone have Kali helmets? I saw the new graphics at PB a while back it looks awesome. Any idea on pricing?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Bodhi3 said:


> Dont wear this one too often but this weekend in the wet and cold it is time to break it out.
> View attachment 404423


Nice looking helmet.. It does have a small semblance of Endor Stormtrooper look to it. Cool!


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

^^^that comment makes me want to get one! hahahaha

its a pretty cool looking design though.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

pro said:


> "I am only guilty of a love there is no name for!"
> 
> Rockgardn Blacklite
> Fox main pro


there is a name, its called 'Creepy'


----------



## Memo (Aug 8, 2006)

....Thinking to replace the giro with a TLD


----------



## rubberdown (Apr 12, 2008)

Out with the old carbon... will still slap it on for the muddy days...










In with the new...


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

Shoei V-MT. I agree with an earlier post that recommended getting the best-fitting helmet you can find. There are lots of good lids, but some might not fit the shape of your head so well. Try before you buy whenever possible.


----------



## Chip Henderson (May 22, 2006)

*This one...*

SixSixOne Evo










Chip


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

My first D2, didn't plan on getting one, but since it was on sale, I got one.

Now what?









This was my pick. I still love my Giro though, I like the inner foam of the Remedy better because it doesn't press much on my ear's. Overall both are great helmets.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boom


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Giro remedy rules.The quick release buckle is perfect for sessioning good venting and can handle a mean hit.I'd buy another in a heart beat.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

rubberdown said:


> Out with the old carbon... will still slap it on for the muddy days...


Which helmet is this. My GF is in the market, and with a full head of hair helmets get her really hot!!! Well, you know what I mean. Looking for good ventilation and that one looks to be about the ventilation for a legit FF helmet.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

its a specialized deviant.


----------



## mountains (Apr 10, 2009)

rdhfreethought said:


> Which helmet is this.


Specialized Deviant.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking at some of these helmets makes me wonder if you guys have taken any REALLY hard hits on the dome. I have and there is no way I will use anything besides a motocross helmet now days, which isn't a big deal because I ride moto. Those helmets with all of the holes in them, comprised mostly of hardened foam, with a thin little layer of plastic on the outside (like the specialized deviant) will give you the worst concussion you've ever had in a serious wreck. And the full face on them breaks pretty easily. If you're lucky they'll keep you from breaking bones in your head/face (assuming it stays on your head in the first place), but they are almost as hard on your brain as just hitting the dirt. Motocross helmets are far more comfortable anyway and they're incredibly light if you spend a little cash on them. They also fit so good that they will not get ripped off of your head, which is a real problem with the crappy little foam helmets like the deviant.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

do have objective evidence to support everything you've written above?

I personally don't do any downhil or hit any features that I think are big enough to warrant something more burly than my deviant. If I did start going that route, I would probably step up to a different helmet at least like a remedy and its fiberglass shell. But to make blatent comments like yours warrants so evidence. also, my deviant fits my head better than a lot of other helmets do.

the only reason I stayed away from the Remedy is that I do a lot of pedalling with my FF on. my understanding is that it is also foam inside the remedy, but it also has a stronger shell. Since I have to do a lot of pedalling I liked the venting of the Deviant while also adding more protection over a half shell.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

jojotherider said:


> do have objective evidence to support everything you've written above?
> 
> I personally don't do any downhil or hit any features that I think are big enough to warrant something more burly than my deviant. If I did start going that route, I would probably step up to a different helmet at least like a remedy and its fiberglass shell. But to make blatent comments like yours warrants so evidence. also, my deviant fits my head better than a lot of other helmets do.
> 
> the only reason I stayed away from the Remedy is that I do a lot of pedalling with my FF on.


When I was younger I popped too hard on a half pipe and landed in the flat which caused the bike to catapult me into the concrete face first. I was wearing a helmet similar to the deviant in every way and the full face shattered, the strap pulled, and the helmet shot off of my head. I broke my face in thirteen places, shattered my nasal cavities, and was life flighted hundreds of miles for emergency reconstructive surgery. One of my best friends recently went down hard on a rocky trail and was treated for swelling of the brain, he was wearing a deviant.

I have hit my head insurmountably harder on my dirt bike and walked away with a head ache. In fact, I endoed (shot off of the front of the bike) 5th gear mid (probably 55-60 mph) and hit a tree head first and I walked away with nothing more than a head ache. The helmet was completely unscathed.

Of course what I stated in my earlier post is simply my opinion, but I think I have pretty substantial evidence to support that opinion.


----------



## tape-r (Oct 27, 2009)

not trying to thread jack but i dont think this warrants a thread of its own: A friend of mine is offering me a used Shoei mx helmet for cheap, 75 dollars cheap. if i can confirm its in decent condition and he hasnt taken any hits to it that have crushed the foam and compromised the safety of the helmet, should i go for it? i've heard shoei helmets are nice and relatively light in comparison to other MX helmets, and i was looking for some second opinions on shoei helmets and buying a helmet used. thanks.


----------



## rubberdown (Apr 12, 2008)

rdhfreethought said:


> Which helmet is this. My GF is in the market, and with a full head of hair helmets get her really hot!!! Well, you know what I mean. Looking for good ventilation and that one looks to be about the ventilation for a legit FF helmet.


Like the guy above said, it's the carbon fiber Deviant. And man, it is such a well ventilated helmet. I can' speak highly enough about it. The only issue i had was the adjusment strap in the back of the head, I finally had enough of screwing with it & set it where I needed it & taped the hell out of it. Works like a charm now!


----------



## rubberdown (Apr 12, 2008)

Archi-Magus said:


> One of my best friends recently went down hard on a rocky trail and was treated for swelling of the brain, he was wearing a deviant.
> 
> .


I certainly would not argue that the deviant is the absolute best helmet in the world, but I put my 195lbs directly upside down on top of the deviant into a desk sized boulder at a retarded rate of speed & walked away with a sore neck & chipped the paint off the carbon fiber. It performed.

The crashes you mention sound completely circumstantial really. You can seal your head in anything & get swelling of the brain really, its the sloshing around that does that. Not a helmet in the world can stop that, helmets only keep your skull from cracking so they don't ooze out.


----------



## Hotwheels103 (Feb 25, 2010)

dont wear a helmet, infact barely wear anythin at all lol, check out my topless bike ride !!
http://*****/8ZTQF

Lemme knw what u think  !

Thanks. X


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

tape-r said:


> not trying to thread jack but i dont think this warrants a thread of its own: A friend of mine is offering me a used Shoei mx helmet for cheap, 75 dollars cheap. if i can confirm its in decent condition and he hasnt taken any hits to it that have crushed the foam and compromised the safety of the helmet, should i go for it? i've heard shoei helmets are nice and relatively light in comparison to other MX helmets, and i was looking for some second opinions on shoei helmets and buying a helmet used. thanks.


I love my Shoei, but I'd probably pass. The helmet may be fine, but it's awfully hard to be sure of what hits a helmet has taken, and you've only got one head.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Helmets have a limited life, although Shoei warrantys theirs for 5 years, which is way longer than anyone else. If it's only a year or 2 old and he's never hit his head it sounds like a good deal.

I just got a Shoei VFX-W, and am very happy with it. If you have an XL or XXL head, they are on sale for $259 at Btosports (regular price is about $550).

http://www.btosports.com/p/SHOEI09FCR3

I also agree that mx helmets offer a lot more protection, I had a D2 and a very minor impact separated the foam from the shell and cracked the foam. It worked great for the minor hit, but I really didn't expect it to be damaged. The Shoei is about 1 lb heavier, which is a lot, but I don't notice it when I'm riding.


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

Thx for the info on the Specialized Deviant CF, I remember that one now. It did feel a bit like an XC helmet around the crainium, but the venting must be the coolest on the market. And GF doesn't really go that big anyway  So it is probably the best helmet for her.

BTW I love my POC:

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Well i've been rocking this baby for a few months now and i love it.. I came off a THE one helmet and i swore by that thing. But my Pearl fits so much nicer, way more comfortable to wear and it's the first full face i've owned that i leave on when i'm hiking up the trail.


----------



## rubberdown (Apr 12, 2008)

Dynamatt said:


> Well i've been rocking this baby for a few months now and i love it.. I came off a THE one helmet and i swore by that thing. But my Pearl fits so much nicer, way more comfortable to wear and it's the first full face i've owned that i leave on when i'm hiking up the trail.


Where have I seen that before? Just can't place it. PIMP helmet though! The copper detail is just sick!

Oh yeah! That's it!


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

I've got the Flat black Giro Remedy and I LOVE IT! My wife rocks this lid...


----------



## BigNasty (Jan 6, 2008)

Dynamatt said:


> Well i've been rocking this baby for a few months now and i love it.. I came off a THE one helmet and i swore by that thing. But my Pearl fits so much nicer, way more comfortable to wear and it's the first full face i've owned that i leave on when i'm hiking up the trail.


where did you get this? Fuggin Pimp


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

BigNasty said:


> where did you get this? Fuggin Pimp


It's up on Rockgardn's website available for sale.. But i purchased directly from them at a local race in Fontana. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

rubberdown said:


>


That dude is wearin way too much armor man!!!!!


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just ordered myself the Rockgardn Blacklite
- upgrade from the Bell Bellistic, was good intro FF for the price but I don't think it will live up to what i am doing now.
and my GF picked up the Kali Durgana
-her first FF, haven't heard to much about Kali, new company, but looks like they are doing good things. we will see how she likes it.

Kali









Rockgardn


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm rocking a Giro Remedy as well. No pics right now, but it's the matte "Cityscape" one. Got it on sale at Jenson and it Rocks! Would definitely buy one again...
Am thinking about getting a Deviant though for the hot summer months. Especially since I do a lot of climbing as well on my rides and still insist on wearing a FF even for my AM rides. Need something that's a bit cooler...


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

JeepXJ3 said:


> I am in desprate need of a full face helmet. Been looking around at a few, Fox, Giro, Specialized, ect...
> 
> I really like the Specialized Deviant, anyone have one? Pros, Cons? I am a bit concerned since its pretty much a XC helmet with a jaw protector in the front. Can any of you clue me in on the details of this?


Get a six six one


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

just picked up a 661 evo in distressed graphite


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Riding with a D3 now. Very happy with it.


----------



## pencrazy (Apr 27, 2010)

running the troy lee D2 carbon Palmer edition. the airflow,fit, and weight are phenominal


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

2009 661 Evo in distressed sand, the helmet has good ventilation, it looks nice, though I have to say I find it a bit bulky (i dont like the feeling of wearing a mini motocross helmet) and heavy.... 

2009 Giro XEN, what can I say...expensive... but is a XEN...

Wishlist:
2010 T.H.E "the bone" or "ink 2"


----------

